# A few pics of my crew



## Dekka (Mar 20, 2010)

My girls (Bounce Seren and Dekka)









Seren and Dekka









Some pics from our trip this summer


















This is such a sad pic








Kat died suddenly at our farm not long after we got back from our trip. I miss her every day.

Dash and Sport









Solo









Dash









Bounce









Thanks for looking


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

You have some adorable dogs. The 1st and 6th photos are my favorite.


----------



## runner (Jul 13, 2011)

I love the 4th one, although their all good. Great camera too. Ok, I like the 1st one too.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome to DF Dekka!  I've never seen photos of Sport before. What a cutie!


----------



## Dekka (Mar 20, 2010)

Thnks everyone.

LOL Michiyo.. I have been here a while, but mostly lurked. But since chaz is forever down it seems.....


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

I haven't been on the forums in a couple months now, so sorry to bring this back up, but when theres a JRT I have to post! Photos are beautiful, what a handsome crew!


----------



## cbramsey (Nov 13, 2011)

Loved the pics of your crew!!! Thank you for sharing them with us!!!


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

you have such a beautiful group of dogs.. i'm in love with the fourth photo


----------



## Dekka (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks!!

That is one of my all time fave pics (the fourth one)


----------

